# Need help with odd windage tray issue on 79 t/a



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

I've got a 79 trans am with a correct 1979 pontiac 400 PWH motor.
When I rebearinged the bottom end I noticed that there wasn't a windage tray. I've got a 3/4 tray out of a 1971 400 motor but there isn't but one main cap (3rd from the front) on my motor that is tapped to bolt a tray to.
I only know of two types of trays (full and 3/4) both use 2 main caps (number 2 and 4) to bolt it on. Anyone have any idea's? All the main caps look to be original.:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like your main caps don't have the bosses and bolt holes for the factory tray. There are aftermarket ones out there. I'm running one from Milodon (had to due to the fact I'm running a stroker crank). That one uses the lower dipstick tube that has the tab on it that bolts to a main cap (like the one you probably have), and requires studs on #2 and #4 mains to hold the tray.

I'll attach some photos of mine...

Bear


----------

